# 74 GTO rear sway bar



## jdesk (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking for any pics or info on 74 rear sway bar.
I may have found a factory one, but want to verifiy it and see how
it mounts up. Anyone have any pics?

jd


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

As I'm searching for rear sway bar pics, I ran across this article that may interest you. That is, if you haven't already read it.....

1974 Pontiac GTO - High Performance Pontiac


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's one. 
Fire Coral Bronze 1974 GTO Pillar/Post - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Photo Detail

Another:
http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/showcar.cgi?type=lot&pic=/1974/74_00071_4


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

google search 74 nova for rear bar pics.


----------

